
Adobe CEO dodges questions over international pricing like a boss  - anu_gupta
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/14/3987706/adobe-ceo-avoids-questions-about-high-price-of-creative-suite-in-australia
======
adcoelho
Like a boss? Not at all. I was expecting something like a clever response and
not a frustrating discourse about everything but the question at hand.

------
nodata
The interviewer didn't do their job.

